# Are you interested in a version of Flow orchestral template for Logic Pro X?



## marcodistefano (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi All,
Many Logic Pro users asked me if I will ever build a version of Flow Orchestral Template for this DAW.
Well, I am seriously thinking about it, let me know if you are interested before that I jump into this huge work :D

In the meantime Flow is now integrating libraries other than Spitfire Audio, namely NI and cinematic studio.

You can discover Flow for Cubase here
www.artificialharmonics.com


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 15, 2019)

marcodistefano said:


> Hi All,
> Many Logic Pro users asked me if I will ever build a version of Flow Orchestral Template for this DAW.
> Well, I am seriously thinking about it, let me know if you are interested before that I jump into this huge work :D
> 
> ...



The link to the webpage is not working, at least for me. 
FYI


----------



## marcodistefano (Dec 15, 2019)

emilio_n said:


> The link to the webpage is not working, at least for me.
> FYI


hi,
maybe a temporary downtime, I see it is ok now


----------

